# ostarine effects liver?



## siggyau (Dec 3, 2013)

I've got a hold of some osterine mk2866 I wanted to start taking it 10mg per day tablet form  but I am concerned about taking this drug while taking roaccutane because Accutane is know to effect liver enzymes and cholesterol I'm not sure if taking the ostarine will be dangerous to my health perhaps someone could shed some light on this 

Btw Accutane is a drug prescribed for acne


----------



## Militant (Jan 16, 2014)

Ostarine is not liver toxic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 16, 2014)

ostarine has been shown to SLIGHTLY elevate liver enzymes, but nothing to lose sleep over, far from the effects of just about every other oral anabolic out there.

Can google ostarine ergolog writeup for varification


----------



## Militant (Jan 16, 2014)

With supports and a good multi its very minimal at best.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 16, 2014)

Get ready for some fun. Ostarines one of the best products I've ever used!


----------



## Militant (Jan 16, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> Get ready for some fun. Ostarines one of the best products I've ever used!



I agree bro. I especially like it in PCT

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 17, 2014)

light liver support will take care of any worries you may have.  NAC will do it on its own.


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 17, 2014)

Militant said:


> I agree bro. I especially like it in PCT
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


You guys realize ostarine is slightly suppressive to testosterone production?  I've ran it in PCT also, once, till I googled countless bloodwork results and saw that it was indeed (again, only slightly) counter-productive to testosterone/HPTA recovery given the mild suppression...  again, personal choice, because it's also slightly anabolic, but I personally don't run it in PCT given it's very minimal but suppressive nature.  Just my 2 cents, boils down to personal preference I suppose


----------



## Militant (Jan 17, 2014)

biggiesmallz said:


> You guys realize ostarine is slightly suppressive to testosterone production?  I've ran it in PCT also, once, till I googled countless bloodwork results and saw that it was indeed (again, only slightly) counter-productive to testosterone/HPTA recovery given the mild suppression...  again, personal choice, because it's also slightly anabolic, but I personally don't run it in PCT given it's very minimal but suppressive nature.  Just my 2 cents, boils down to personal preference I suppose



Ive found if you run a solid test booster along side it, its not that big of a deal at all.  Coming off a cycle is hard enough, so having something to aid in that regard and help you keep hard earned gains, im all about

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 17, 2014)

fair enough, I guess if it works don't fix it


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 17, 2014)

I just use creatine in PCT if I need it, gives practically a comparable boost, maybe a little extra water but I feel it's good anyway for proper cellular exchange/intracellular function during that recovery period, and doesn't hinder hormonal balance in any shape form or fashion, in other words doesn't take anything away from full recovery.  Tomato tomahto


----------



## Militant (Jan 17, 2014)

biggiesmallz said:


> I just use creatine in PCT if I need it, gives practically a comparable boost, maybe a little extra water but I feel it's good anyway for proper cellular exchange/intracellular function during that recovery period, and doesn't hinder hormonal balance in any shape form or fashion, in other words doesn't take anything away from full recovery.  Tomato tomahto



After a cycle and pct, I will bridge into sarms anyways.  Two steps foward.. no steps back

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24K (Jan 17, 2014)

Generally the suppression from osta doesn't begin to show until 4 weeks of use and even then its only slight... If you are running a PROPER pct that is extensive, there is no issue at all... I have not only seen COUNTLESS batches of bloodwork but have also done it for years until i switched to trt... I never encountered anything but wonderful results and strong bloodwork however I am a firm believe in EXTENSIVE PCT'S... GW-501516 is also an excellent addition to pct...


----------

